
Why 9-5 Must Die - nreece
http://tommartin.typepad.com/positive_disruption/2009/08/tom_martin_social_media_consultant_work_life_balance.html
======
rawr
Most companies do endorse fluid working hours.

It's just a balancing act between wanting everyone to be accessible when you
need then and wanting employees to have flexibility in their schedules.

